# DHX und Piggy Pack



## bestmove (14. September 2006)

Hi @all,
ich habe mal nen bissl gegoogelt und versucht raus zu bekommen, wie die Wirkungsweise bzw. welches die Vorteile eines Piggy Packs Dämpfer sind. Leider hat die Suche nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt. Ok, das Ding ist ein Ausgleichsbehälter aber was genau sind die Vorteile gegenüber eines "normalen" Dämpfers 
Muss ja nen Grund haben weshalb am Slayer SXC nun Dämpfer mit Piggy Packs verbaut werden ...


----------



## bestmove (15. September 2006)

Oha  das ging aber schonmal schneller, jungs  kann mir dazu wirklich niemand was erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (15. September 2006)

Naja, in dem Herstellerforum hier findet das auch keiner der nicht die "Neue Beiträge"-Funktion nutzt. Hier sind zwei Threads zum Thema, ich zitiere mich mal:


			
				Blackwater Park schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Dämpfer zwar (noch) nicht, aber ich hab mir schonmal das Manual angeguckt. So wie ich das verstanden hab, gibts drei Möglichkeiten was an der Druckstufendämfpung zu ändern:
> 
> 1. ProPedal (Druckstufe am Anfang des Federwegs)
> 2. Druck am Boost Valve (Grundlevel der Druckstufe)
> 3. Bottom Out (Druckstufe am Ende des Federwegs, Durchschlagwiderstand)




http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236977
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229010


----------



## bestmove (15. September 2006)

Hi Blackwater,

erstmal danke für deine Ausführungen aber ich glaube dabei geht es mehr um das Setup. Soweit ich weiß wiegt ein DHX Air Dämpfer ungefähr das doppelte als z.B. ein Fox RP23. Das liegt wohl in erster Linie am Piggi Pack?!

Wenn wir jetzt beim Beispiel Slayer SXC bleiben, welches ja ein leichtes Enduro sein soll und man das Gewicht auch für 2007 dahingehend optimiert hat, so wirft das die Frage auf warum ein ca. 200 gr. schwererer Dämpfer verbaut wird. Hat der Dämpfer mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten durch diesen Ausgleichsbehälter (Piggy Pack) oder ermöglicht das eine sensibleres Setup?

Pro Pedal hab ich an meinem Elemnt auch ...


----------



## bestmove (11. Oktober 2006)

Nach einigen Recherchen dient das Piggyback wohl nur ausschließlich zur variablen Gestaltung des Durchschlagschutzes. Das Setup scheint sich etwas schwieriger zu gestalten ... jetzt werd ich mit dem Beitrag von blackwater weitermachen


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Oktober 2006)

Habe auch schon mit den gedanken gespielt einen DHX-Dämpfer in mein Slayer 2006 zu verbauen. Man müsste das Piggyback nur getrennt vom Dämpfer einbauen bzw. verbauen. Oder Gibt es zu dem DHX 2007 zum DHX 2006 Dämpfer andere abmessungen?

Hat jemand schon mal versucht ienen DHX-Dämpfer in das Slayer 2006 Modell zu verbauen?


----------



## dirtpaw (11. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

der Sinn von einem Piggy Pack im allgemeinen ist, dem Öl bei Erwärmung/also bei langen Abfahrten etc. einen Platz zur Ausdehnung zu schaffen und damit die optimale Funktion auch bei Erwärmung zu gewährleisten. Nehme auch mal an, dass es mittleweile mit dem ganzen Schnick-Schnack auch ein Platzproblem ist....

happy trails


----------

